# Videovorschau sony vegas pro 8



## danafee (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde,
bin ein semi-semi- amateur, kann meinen Evet in der Videovorschau nicht sehen,der Frame läuft zwar 
, aber krieg kein Bild, die Projektdatei spielt er in der Vorschau ab, was kann ich machen?


----------



## darkframe (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,

so wirklich verstanden, was Du uns sagen willst, habe ich nicht.

Hast Du die Version 8.0c und bekommst im Vorschaufenster kein Bild, wenn Du z.B. im Vegas-Explorer einen Clip auswählst? Wenn es das ist, dann musst Du im Trimmer den Videomonitor abschalten (genaue Bezeichnung kann ich im Moment nicht nachsehen).


----------



## danafee (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Darkframe,
hab die Version Vegas 8,0b, wenn ich meinen Event in der Videovorschua ansehen will bleibt die Vorschau schwarz aber der Frame läuft. Die Projektdatei kann ich in der Videovorschau sehen. Den Videomonitor find ich im Trimmer nicht. Weißt du Rat?
Danke Dir für deine Antwort

Viele Grüße,
die Vollamateurin


----------



## danafee (26. Januar 2009)

He Darkframe,
also Cassandra von Sony hat mir jetzt ne Mail geschriebe: ich hab einfach das Programm neu geöffnet und während des Vorgangs STRG und Umschalttaset gedrückt dann wurde ich gefragt ob ich die alten Optionen löschen will, und la voila es funktioniert wieder-also hab dank für deine Antwort
dann kanns jetzt wohl los gehen
tanxs
Dana


----------



## darkframe (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

na dann ist ja alles prima 

Falls Du das Update auf 8.0c noch machst, dann erinnere Dich bitte an meinen Beitrag, wenn die Vorschau nach dem Update nicht funktioniert. Die Option, die ich beschrieben habe, gibt es erst seit 8.0c.


----------

